# Port St. Joe Scallops



## Seegul51

Usually by this time there has been a area count of the scollops in the bay. Has there been any information released about the scallops and what we can expect in the bay?


----------



## pcola4

Haven't heard anything yet but will be there first week in Aug. See you there!


----------



## EODangler

Hoping to get some mid-july. Do you guys have any tips for a first timer? We will probably be trying to find them on kayaks. Thanks.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22

I could be off a day or two but I'm pretty sure I read on FWC's page the other day that they are shooting for the date of June 22 to post the harvest report for this year. It is about a week later this year then last year. THe season will start July 1.


----------



## Salty Daze

My family is itching to go!!!!! Even my 7 and 5 years old are pumped.


----------



## tyler0421

They said there all gone. Yall shouldnt waste your time going over there! :whistling:


----------



## Bullshark

July 6th i'll be there!


----------



## TURTLE

*Hoping for a Banner. I'll be there opening day again.:thumbup:*


----------



## scallopman

Hope they are bigger this year than last. Found a lot but only kept a few. Hope to go a few times this year.


----------



## Salty Daze

I heard the same thing that scallopman heard. They actually are closing the port st joe bay to recreational scallopers this season. lol. I think my family will be outlaws and go a few times still!


----------



## Capt.Kyle

there are plenty of small scallops in st joe rite now. if your looking for the bigger ones come towards the end of the season then they will big enough to keep


----------



## jcall

Hello,
Best advice is plenty of sunscreen-small mesh sacks to carry scallops- small amount of weight on belt makes it easier to stay down. Talking about only a couple of lbs. hope you have a good time-trying to get ready also. I am also thinking about taking the kayaks.


----------



## Burnt Drag

We went the last weekend before the season closed last year and found plenty of nice ones.... I saved all the #'s too.


----------



## NoMoSurf

We've beenin going for about 10 years now. Two years ago, we found one scallop about the size of a quarter. none any other years... What are we doing wrong?

Everyone says go around blacks island, find sandy spot to anchor boat and search grass around it. Find plenty of urchins and sand dollars... No scallops... HELP! please? I sure would like to be the hero this year that figures out where they are...


----------



## mackdaddy06

The majority of the time we find all of ours on the east side of black island in about 3 feet of water.Just look and see where there are alot of boats and get in that general vicinity


----------



## Salty Daze

NoMoSurf I dont know how you can only have found one. But they are out there and plenty of them! We do like others have mentioned. Go near blacks island and get near where all the other boats are and get into a sandy area to anchor up the boat. then snorkel the borders of the sandy hole. I usually do this with a weight belt on with a couple pounds of weight to hold me down. if you need to breath, just stand up. But the weight holds you down and the closer you are to the bottom the easier you can see them hiding just inside the weed line. Early in the season they are smaller. So the better times to go are later in the season when they have grown to a larger size. 

pm me when you go and if were going the same weekend we can try to meet up out there and I will show you.


----------



## FowlHunter13

The wife and I are going mid July and hoping to do better than last year. We stayed in the state park and went off the kayaks. Scallops were very few and far between. Staying in a cabin this year on the south end of the bay and taking the kayaks again. Hopefully we will get on them this year and make up for last. It is just a fun time and the wife and I will be going at least once a year from now on. Just a great get away. I always take a rod or two with me and never leave my pole spear behind. If the scallops are not around, the mullet always are.


----------



## seabass

them rascal's sure are hard to clean considering no more than a fella can keep


----------



## hyco

get you a shop vac to clean them and it's only seconds per scallop. we cleaned 10 gallons three times last year. just get the youngun's to pop them open, you suck the guts off with the vac and momma scoops them in a bowl with a spoon.........tony


----------



## Salty Daze

i have heard a bunch of people suggest the shop vac trick. We have become pros at catching them but cleaning the 10 gallons has always been a task. looking for a disposable shop vac for this season now!


----------



## NoMoSurf

tomnmendy said:


> NoMoSurf I dont know how you can only have found one. But they are out there and plenty of them! We do like others have mentioned. Go near blacks island and get near where all the other boats are and get into a sandy area to anchor up the boat. then snorkel the borders of the sandy hole. I usually do this with a weight belt on with a couple pounds of weight to hold me down. if you need to breath, just stand up. But the weight holds you down and the closer you are to the bottom the easier you can see them hiding just inside the weed line. Early in the season they are smaller. So the better times to go are later in the season when they have grown to a larger size.
> 
> pm me when you go and if were going the same weekend we can try to meet up out there and I will show you.


Thanks for the offer. We'll be there July 6-15. We usually go scalloping during the week so that boat traffic (especially the ramp) is less. Therefore not many anchored boats to look for... We usually look for a sandy spot to beach/anchor the boat. The kids can play with sand dollars and such. The adults wade out through the grass and dodge urchins. If THOSE were edible, we'd have it made!! :thumbup: We're usually in waist deep water. Maybe we are not looking deep enough. My best friend is one of the Mexico Beach Parkers and has house there. We go at LEAST one week a year to scallop and take 2 or 3 trips into the bay. We've pretty much given up on them and just use the bay days to catch undersized trout (entertains the kids) and baby sharks (REALLY entertains the kids). The rest of the time we head out to deep water for KINGS!


----------



## hyco

harbor freight has them fairly cheap. the only thing i use it for is scallop cleaning. it has lasted 3 seasons so far...........tony


----------



## PCfisher66

We're gonna try to pull the boat over this year. Where is the best place to put the boat in? Thinking about camping too.


----------



## ATWORK

*Going in August*

I and some friends are going for @5 days starting August 23rd.Taking the flounder boat and maybe deep sea boat. If anyone is going that week PM me and maybe we can eat together a night or two. Also may do some off shore fishing if weather permits? I have never been but friends going with have so hopefully can have a good turn out. Most likely camping all but last night?

Also does anyone know if floundering is good there? And if i only took 21ft sea boat will i be limited to spots i can scallop due to water depts to get near locations?


----------



## Salty Daze

pcfisher66 - We put our boat in inside the st joseph state park. They have a nice ramp. They also have cabins and camping spots. Cabin reservations are usually booked almost a year in advance though. 

atwork - we will be out there a bunch of times during season. We bring a 26' center console, sea hunt, light color blue. It doesn't limit us as to where we go and amount we catch. We limited out every trip last season. Dont know about floundering but a 21 ft boat is all you need for sure for both. Not sure about wifes schedule so couldn't tell you about the 23rd. But we will be out there if you see a boat like ours say hey. two adults and two boys (7 and 5) at very least will be on board.


----------



## ATWORK

*Lol*

[QUOTE atwork - we will be out there a bunch of times during season. We bring a 26' center console, sea hunt, light color blue. It doesn't limit us as to where we go and amount we catch. We limited out every trip last season. Dont know about floundering but a 21 ft boat is all you need for sure for both. Not sure about wifes schedule so couldn't tell you about the 23rd. But we will be out there if you see a boat like ours say hey. two adults and two boys (7 and 5) at very least will be on board.[/QUOTE]


Funny I have a sea hunt and have 2 boys 7&4 years old LOL.Ill PM you when dates get closer.


----------



## saltbomb

Just heard the scallop count on the Panhandle Outdoors TV show.And the results from the FWC was the scallop count is way down. In 2011 it was 154.8 and this year its 11 way down from last year. Looks like from the graph they had on TV every 4 years the count is real low. So looks like they might be a litttle harder to find this year. But it will still be fun. If you didnt see the show or dont get the channel it comes on they put their shows on youtube so you can watch todays show when they post it.


----------



## Salty Daze

ATWORK said:


> [QUOTE atwork - we will be out there a bunch of times during season. We bring a 26' center console, sea hunt, light color blue. It doesn't limit us as to where we go and amount we catch. We limited out every trip last season. Dont know about floundering but a 21 ft boat is all you need for sure for both. Not sure about wifes schedule so couldn't tell you about the 23rd. But we will be out there if you see a boat like ours say hey. two adults and two boys (7 and 5) at very least will be on board.


 
Funny I have a sea hunt and have 2 boys 7&4 years old LOL.Ill PM you when dates get closer.[/QUOTE]

yeah do it, could turn out to be fun! my boys love scalloping season.


----------



## PCfisher66

A year out for reservations! I guess scalloping bigger than I thought. I was stationed at Tyndall for 5 years and never went. Fished a bunch there but never went for scallops. I went over there this past Saturday to eat lunch at Dockside Cafe, big disappointment, then went to Bluewater Outfitters to pick up some stuff. I think it would be too long of a day to go and come back the same day from Crestview. May check out billeting over to Tyndall. Good luck to all.


----------



## Salty Daze

reservations for the cabins. campsites might be different. cafe not very impressive, but bluewater is a cool store. there is a mom and pop pizza shop catty corner to bluewater/mcdonalds back in there that is really good. the indian pass oyster bar is really cool too.


----------



## Bullshark

You can get rooms at the Port St. Joe inn last minute. I think we spent $600 for 2 rooms and 3 nights


----------



## Don White

http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/mollusc/bay-scallops/season/


----------



## PCfisher66

Those numbers are on a nice upward trend


----------



## NoMoSurf

PCfisher66 said:


> Those numbers are on a nice upward trend


??? 154 to 11?


----------



## Salty Daze

yeah i dont understand their numbers on the chart or else st joe bay is gonna suck this year. someone smarter than me please explain.


----------



## NoMoSurf

They survey a 600 hundred square meter grid and count the scallops they find within.. This year they found an average of 10.9 scallops per grid.

Scallops tend to follow a 4 year cycle. 3 years increasing each year then 4th year drops WAY off. Look at the chart in the link above. Just pick an area, say, St Joe. Look down the years and you can see the cycle.


----------



## Salty Daze

Man if thats the case were gonna be "looking long time" to get 10 gallons. Last two seasons we raked them in. Cherry picking really.


----------



## PCfisher66

NoMoSurf said:


> ??? 154 to 11?


I had seen the report before this years #'s where posted. I was afraid they might be down because of the cycle. I just can't believe they drop as much as they do. Does anyone know what causes the drop?


----------



## Salty Daze

Tod hopefully the visibility was bad the day they were searching that 600 sq mtr grid, or it was really wavy, or they got tired and quit, or they were just looking in the wrong spot! lol


----------



## NoMoSurf

tomnmendy said:


> Tod hopefully the visibility was bad the day they were searching that 600 sq mtr grid, or it was really wavy, or they got tired and quit, or they were just looking in the wrong spot! lol


Hopefully they had someone like me searching. I've seen 1 in 5 or 6 years (maybe more) of looking. If you see me anchored up, look somewhere else, cause they're not where I am... haha


----------



## Don White

PCfisher66 said:


> I had seen the report before this years #'s where posted. I was afraid they might be down because of the cycle. I just can't believe they drop as much as they do. *Does anyone know what causes the drop?*


My understanding is that the Winter season has alot to do with it. Not to go into great detail but, a colder winter helps the Scallop pop. & warmer Winter hurts it.


----------



## Don White

tomnmendy said:


> yeah i dont understand their numbers on the chart or else st joe bay is gonna suck this year. someone smarter than me please explain.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/myfwc/5890930189/in/set-72157627092413900


----------



## MillerTime

Don White said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myfwc/5890930189/in/set-72157627092413900


That was pretty interesting.


----------



## bobj

Well I am in total shock as to the recent scallop count in the entire scalloping area. Usually if St. Joe is off we go on down the coast to St. Marks, Steinhatchee or any of the others. Haven't seen this since 2004. Warm winter could have something to do with it and this is how it was explained to me. Warm winter kept a tremendous amount of fish in the bay which fed upon the billions of spat discharged by the remaining scallop population. This came from an old timer that lives in Wewa. I contacted the FWC in Tallahassee last Friday to see if anyone in FWC had any kind of explanation, but to no avail. We;ll make a couple of scouting trips first of July, but I think I know the answer now. Bet the FWC in their meeting at Palm Beach Gardens next week 27th and 28th do not extend the season on these counts.


----------



## PCfisher66

Well if it was the warmer winter we sure had that. Maybe that's also whey we've had so many named storms so far too.


----------



## Seegul51

I think the real count will come from the scallopers who go to St. Joe the first few weeks and post their success or failures. I have heard there were no counts this year due to budget cut backs, this info came from several locals. Let us know what you find next week.


----------



## Salty Daze

Don White - that was interesting. Hopefully they followed that little white pole in a straight line in all the wrong places! We all know its not a perfect line or science to finding them, you have to hunt them.

Seegul51 - I am with you. I have seen the chart and DONT want to believe it. But last years number on the chart is nice and we did very very well last year. So it is tough to choke down this year sucking. But I have also heard from some local fishermen here in Destin who have friends as guides over there in St Joe say the scallops are thick this year.

So the best we can do is wait for the reports and all go and find out for ourselves too. Its still fun. 

My crew of scalloping fools will be there the weekend of the 13 and 14th. 26' baby blue sea hunt center console with dark blue t top. At least 4 adults and two kids but probably gonna be 6 adults and 4 kids. come say hi yall. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FowlHunter13

Hey tomnmendy. My wife and I will be there at the same time(12th -15th). We are going from kayaks this year so if you see some kayakers on a yellow and an OD green kayak waving there arms around for help, stop by and say hello. 

I have seen these numbers in the past be completely off. Low numbers on the chart from the state and then get there and tear them up. There are always scallops to be found, it is just how hard you have to work for them. Half the fun is just finding them. Of course, I sure like to eat those little things though. There are plenty of things to do even if you don't get into the scallops heavy. I have caught some good trout, reds and flounder out there in the bay and I always bring my pole spear to stick a few mullet for a fresh fish fry. The gulf near by offer some decent surf fishing as well so no shortage of things to do. 

Good luck to all and maybe we will see you out there on the water.


----------



## Salty Daze

for sure fowlhunter


----------



## hyco

count or no count i'll be there sunday morning a little after daylight.................tony


----------



## sealark

hyco said:


> count or no count i'll be there sunday morning a little after daylight.................tony


We will be looking for your report.


----------



## bigrick

sealark said:


> We will be looking for your report.


 
:thumbup: Let us know for sure, I'm going to plan a trip later in the month.


----------



## EODangler

Fowlhunter- I'll also be there from the 12-19 July. I might hit you up on the forum. We are first time scallop hunters.


----------



## bobj

Has anyone seen anything about the FWC meeting inPalm Beach Gardens today as to extending the season? As stated we;ll make several trips in July and if successful we will be at the State Park Aug. 5-15 and if season is extended we will be at the Park last 10 days of the season. We will make post as to our results and locations.


----------



## bobj

*Scallop season extended*

Question answered - season runs to Sept. 24


----------



## Don White

tomnmendy said:


> Don White - that was interesting. Hopefully they followed that little white pole in a straight line in all the wrong places! We all know its not a perfect line or science to finding them, you have to hunt them.
> 
> Seegul51 - I am with you. I have seen the chart and DONT want to believe it. But last years number on the chart is nice and we did very very well last year. So it is tough to choke down this year sucking. But I have also heard from some local fishermen here in Destin who have friends as guides over there in St Joe say the scallops are thick this year.
> 
> So the best we can do is wait for the reports and all go and find out for ourselves too. Its still fun.
> 
> My crew of scalloping fools will be there the weekend of the 13 and 14th. 26' baby blue sea hunt center console with dark blue t top. At least 4 adults and two kids but probably gonna be 6 adults and 4 kids. come say hi yall. :thumbup::thumbup:


By no means should anyone cancel a trip based on these reports. The best year my family ever had was 2008 which had a count of 11.3 My wife & our 3 kids had our 10 gallon limit in about 3 hrs. We were going slowly to all the boats over by Blacks when my wife looked down & said there they are. We dropped anchor with no boats anywhere near us & got our limit out of an area smaller than a football field. The reports are fun but as the saying goes....if you ain't fishin, you aint catchin!

Link to a yearly story about the season from the Port St Joe Star.

http://www.starfl.com/news/scallop-25098-season-starts.html


----------



## Don White

All right, I know somebody scalloped yesterday. Give us a report!


----------



## hyco

3 of us were in the water for 4 1/2 hours. 8;30 till 1pm. we picked up a about 2 gallons total. we are not profesionals but we have limited out the last 15/20times we went in the last couple of years. even with taking 7 or 8 people with us. they were just not to be found. we found most of them in the mud on the bottom. none up off the bottom or up in the grass. we saw and talked to several(some were 1st timers) and it was the same way. not giving this year up yet. there was some talk about all the rain last week having something to do with them on the bottom.......tony


----------



## FowlHunter13

Thanks for the report hyco. Can you give a vacinity of where you were searching and depth of water? If the rain is the cause, they may be in a little deeper water. Just a thought.


----------



## bottomline

Sorry to post my re-intro here. Been away for a while. I used to post a lot when I lived in Pensacola up until 2008 or so. I mainly fished offshore with my Mako. I remember some of the members, but there are lots and lots of new folks on here. I rejoined the Army a few years back and have been at Fort Campbell since 2010 as an Infantry Officer. I'm on block leave getting ready for my 2nd deployment to AFG and I brought my family down to PSJ for some scalloping and river fishing.

We went out this morning from Presnell's hoping the FWC numbers were wrong and the scallops were just somewhere they didn't survey. The FWC is spot on. I've been coming over here for about 30 years since I was a kid spending my summers at Howard Creek (N of PSJ about 15 miles or so) at my grandparents place. There were 5 of us in the water today on two bass boats (yeah, I downsized the Mako) and we found a grand total of 14 scallops in 4 hours. The usual method everyone seems to use is to follow the flotilla of boats but today everyone was spread out in spots here or there. The guy at Presnell's said they are deep...so we tried deep...and shallow...and clear....and muddy. Just wasn't happening. The best spot we could find (if you can call it that) was almost due W of Black's Island pretty close to the towers/shore area in about 4 feet of water in thick turtle grass. They are lying right on the bottom. We're gonna try again tomorrow and maybe get in some flounder fishing (we did see about 10 of those today but didn't have a gig).  Never seen it this bad.

Mike


----------



## Don White

Thanks for the report guys.....hope the season isn't a total wash out. I will be there 1st week of August no matter what.


----------



## bobj

Hey Bottomline, were you with a person named Angie, as she was out there yesterday and gave m ethe same report. Only difference they were working potholes just out from the channel at Presnells going south along the hill side and around to Buoy 9. Eight of us on two boats will be over there Saturday, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## bottomline

No Angie with me. Lisa is my wife. My folks were here for a while as well. Seems like all the boats stay concentrated in an arc SE to E of Black's Island. We were chased off the bay yesterday by the morning T Storms. My dad found two scallops before we left in that general area, but not much else. Be careful. The FWC is out there in their large semi-rigid/inflatable (or whatever you call it) and they are doing their best to check everyone for proper equipment. I've seen a lot of people with their boats overloaded, little kids with no life jackets on while underway, etc., and the FWC chased each one of them down. 

I have searched all over the bay with no luck on finding large concentrations. Yesterday, my wife even got in the water with her gear and held onto the boat while I used the trolling motor to cover a lot of ground. One scallop to show for it. My guess is that it's the warmer than normal winter + the extended season last year + s*&t storm of people like I've never seen it. Hopefully they come back next year. We're going to try one more time then stick to the river...my dad caught a 5 lb. bass yesterday evening in Saul Creek near Lake Wimico.

Good Luck
Mike


----------



## NoMoSurf

Were leaving tomorrow night to head that way. With the reports like they are, I doubt we will even try for scallops. We have only found 1 in the past 5 or 6 years. So if they are that sparse, I'm sure they will evade us again. 

Thanks for the tip on the FWC. I'm legal, but I'll make sure all my friend's boats are as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobj

NoMo, evidently you didn't try last year, you could find them blindfolded. I could fill a 5 gal. bucket in twenty minutes, but that was last year and I'm afraid we are in for a big disappointment this season.


----------



## NoMoSurf

bobj said:


> NoMo, evidently you didn't try last year, you could find them blindfolded. I could fill a 5 gal. bucket in twenty minutes, but that was last year and I'm afraid we are in for a big disappointment this season.


Spent a 2 whole days looking for them. First over by Blacks island, then ffom the kayak/canoe launch in the state park. Lotsa urchins by blacks, but that was it. Oh and a cowfish...


----------



## bottomline

We finally found some, belatedly. I was bound and determined to get some and I'm about to fry them up now. They are not very thick, but they are out there. The key is to find holes that are between 5 and 6 feet deep with grass sloping upward around them. I have had to basically swim down in the hole and put my face in the muck. The biggest concentrations are in the grass around the hole. They seem to be mostly lying flat on the bottom. I found more by just running my fingers across the muck than by seeing them. It's not very conducive for kids to scallop because you absolutely can't see the scallops from the surface and it's close to being over the average person's head. I didn't even waste my time if the hole wasn't at least 5 or 6 feet deep.

On a related note, we got out there this morning to beat the rush at the landing and the sharks were there in force tailing around in the grass flats in the area described above. We kept seeing one big guy swimming around so I told my wife to be the lookout on the boat for me. As soon as I got in the water, he must have heard the commotion because he started meandering toward the boat. Of course I was on the bottom so I didn't hear them stomping in the boat and blasting the air horn till I came up. I got into the boat in time to see about an 8 foot long shark in the hole I just swam in. I'm no expert but I believe it was a bull. He took off like he was shot from a gun when I bumped my trolling motor on for a second.


----------



## Bullshark

Crystal River is loaded. I'll post my report later but if anyone can take the trip it's worth it! We limited every day


----------



## WBHB

I came home to NC FL and went scalloping with some of my family on the West Coast. We took 2 boats out of Stein Hatchee, went due North towards Pepperfish Island and limited out in 5 hours. We hit the tide perfect and fished outgoing, mainly low, and incoming tides but had alot of fun. Look for tons of boats but also hunt around the spaghetti grass, they were thick in the mixed grass. Wide blade held a few but mostly in the mixed grass areas. We found most in 3 ft water. Good luck.

WB


----------



## Salty Daze

We just got back from psj tonight. 

I have similar reports as above as far as finding them. We swam for over 8 hours and many places in the 3' water and all we had to show was 20 scallops. Spoiled from last year i guess. We went back today and tried a different theory. Spent 1 hour and came home with three gallons or so. Given all the reports and experience we had saturday at it I feel we did pretty well in a short amount of time today.

I broke my scuba tank out today and hit the 5 to 6' water. Once you get down there and settle in I was keeping my face a hair above the weeds so i could look into the weeds really well and there they were. I had other people breathing on the same tank and only one tank so when I ran out of air it was over. Next time I will head back with more tanks.

We were in the typical areas on the south side of the bay. anchoring in the sandy areas and working the weedlines.

As for sharks, crap! I seen 7 of them this trip between saturday and a little while today. They were anywhere from 3' to 5'. No idea what kind they were. They were light brown in color and looked like that all over their body from what i could see FROM THE BOAT! But seriously, I have NEVER seen so many sharks in the water in one place in the wild. Well except off the coast of Jupiter Fl during migration. But of PSJ, it was crazy. Made me uncomfortable, and I know they are just another fish. But still.


----------



## Juschill

We just went down this past weekend, and got our 3 boat limit on Saturday by 12:30, got our 2 boat limit on Sunday by 9:30 am! We had to search a little on Friday evening & Saturday morning, but once we found em, they were pretty thick. One dive I came up with 12. Granted, we did have about 6-8 sets of eyes on the bottom at one time, but they were easy no matter what. Other reports we heard from people down there were not too good, but there were alot of boats around us that I'm sure were seeing the same thing we were. We found most of ours in 3 ft or less, during high tide in the morning. They were mostly on grassy bottom with mixed sandy patches. It was a great weekend, not to mention the fact that we were able to get a cabin in the park BOTH nights, due to early cancellations. If you're familiar with the area, that NEVER happens. Luck was with us I guess this time.


----------



## NoMoSurf

tomnmendy said:


> As for sharks, crap! I seen 7 of them this trip between saturday and a little while today. They were anywhere from 3' to 5'. No idea what kind they were. They were light brown in color and looked like that all over their body from what i could see FROM THE BOAT! But seriously, I have NEVER seen so many sharks in the water in one place in the wild. Well except off the coast of Jupiter Fl during migration. But of PSJ, it was crazy. Made me uncomfortable, and I know they are just another fish. But still.


We just got back from a week in Mexico Beach/PSJ this past weekend. We didn't bother looking for scallops because the reports were so bad. We havent dfound any the past 3 or 4 years either, so we knew there was no point looking this year. But we did fish in the bay on 2 days (rest of time was offshore or crooked island. In those two trips, my wife and I caught well over 100 sharks. Litterally. It was so bad right at sunset that you couldn't catch anything else. If we weren't double hooked up, it's because one of us already had one in the boat or your bait was stolen... It was ridiculous. Same thing last year... All in the 1-3ft range.


----------



## lexicam

*searching for scallops*

Hey Ruby Red Lip!,
Can you help a sister out? We are headed to Port St. Joe later today...can you share some hot spots with me ???? Thanks!! Kelly


----------



## Salty Daze

NoMO that is crazy. I hope them bad boys dont make it to adult because that is a lot of shark in the water! lol. I am hearing more reports of people finding them but they are having to go deep right now. I am heading back the 3, 4th of aug. lets see if its any better scalloping and less of the S word. lol


----------



## bobj

I promised a report several weeks ago, but didn't go for illness. Two boats with 15 people went Friday through Sunday to St. Joe Bay and stayed at MainStay and port Inn. Friday we didn't limit, but did Saturday and Sunday. Started just south of Presnell channel, bottom grassy and scalliops coated in moss and hard to see and just average size. The entire time we kept moving south about 500-600 ft from the hill until we got into a bottom that was white sand and just short grass. You would go along and just pick up one and if you would circle that area maybe 12 ft diameter and pick up 4-5 more. Going back for the day Thursday and then August 5-15 will be at the State Park Campground. Will scallop but fish for reds and flounder off St. Joe point early in the am


----------



## scspecv22

Hello everyone! Last week my friend and I went looking for scallops in Port St. Joe for the first time. We rented kayaks and went out about 1200 meters. We mainly stayed around sandy areas with patches of grass. After about 4 hours I got my limit so I was extremely happy. Went again today this time 4 adults and 3 kids. We spent about an 1 hour looking for good hunting ground after no luck at all we ended up going to the same place as last week. with only 3 of us looking for scallops and 1 adult watching the kids after about 3 hours we ended up with a little over 3 gallons. I think we could of got 5 gallons easy if it hadn't been for the storms that ended our day. Overall I am extremely happy and I can't wait for future seasons to get better.


----------



## h2o4u

Do you shuck them like oysters? What is the best way to clean'um?


----------



## jspooney

h2o4u said:


> Do you shuck them like oysters? What is the best way to clean'um?


I use a shop vac. Google it.


----------



## bobj

Try 



 
Well, I tried


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

h2o4u said:


> Do you shuck them like oysters? What is the best way to clean'um?


Placing them in ice cold water makes them open up on their own. Otherwise, it's rough going and time consuming to open them by hand.

Either way, then you can just scoop them out, or muck up a shop-vac.


----------



## Seegul51

In St. Joe now, about 3 miles from Presnell's. Three days of scalloping after a lot of rain in the area for the last few weeks. First two day, the wife and I had a pint of meat, today we increased that to a full quart of meat in 3 hours. Have to fine clear water, sparce grass and sand. Scallops are nice size, back on the water tomorrow.


----------



## jjam

Seegul51 said:


> In St. Joe now, about 3 miles from Presnell's. Three days of scalloping after a lot of rain in the area for the last few weeks. First two day, the wife and I had a pint of meat, today we increased that to a full quart of meat in 3 hours. Have to fine clear water, sparce grass and sand. Scallops are nice size, back on the water tomorrow.


Sounds like the area we worked a couple weeks ago but the water was clear. The murky stuff presented further towards pig Island from where you are in deeper water.

Good luck finding clear water, and glad you finding some bigguns.

Jimmy


----------



## jspooney

Just rolled in from a 2 day trip. Nothing at pig islad, sparce SE of blacks island. Better to the East of the island in 2-3 '. Got a nasty storm this afternoon so we took shelter t Blacks Island and learned it is now a resort. All inclusive for 2 is $500 per night. Super nice but out of my league. If you are going, do not expect to load up. Just expect to snorkel a lot and enjoy the sea life. Tons of horseshoe crabs. My 9 year old started yelling "dad, a flounder." Of course, I was thinking "yeah, you've cornered a flounder, sure." Finally I swam over there and sure enough, barely visible, was a 10" flounder. That'll teach me to listen.


----------



## Seegul51

Went over to the back side of pig island down by the concrete pier, caught some jar head mullet with Darrel Robinson, Terry Smith, Don Knowlton, and Curtis Johnson. We all limited out on scallops, but worked for it, water is still murky, and the scallops are a long swim.


----------



## Seegul51

We are dragging up here at St. Joe, still scallops out in the bay, have to swim a lot, but hey are healthy, and tasty. If your coming, send me a PM, I might be able to give you a heads up of some spots to look.


----------



## dgibbons

We just got back first day rained all day but the second day we got 7.5 gallons uncleaned big scallops by blacks island but we stayed away from all the boat traffic we were north of the island. Buddy got down there yesterday with the kids had 10 gallons by 2o'clock.


----------



## PaulandBethB

dgibbons said:


> We just got back first day rained all day but the second day we got 7.5 gallons uncleaned big scallops by blacks island but we stayed away from all the boat traffic we were north of the island. Buddy got down there yesterday with the kids had 10 gallons by 2o'clock.



Just got home today. The kids had a blast. I got tired of getting those damn things. Lol. Took the spear and started to shoot mullet. There are a lot of scallops just west of black island.. there is a big hole about 300' in size Bout 10' deep there was enough to fill up 2 5gal. Buckets in,about 20min before the mullet slaying began. Ended up with a freezer full on fish, clams, and of course scallops. Already booked for next year


----------

